
AMC, Universal Agree to Trim Theatrical Window Before Movies Go Online - tosh
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amc-universal-agree-to-trim-theatrical-window-before-movies-go-online-11595968517
======
orionblastar
The days of the movie theaters are limited. With the pandemic the theaters are
closed unless they bring back drive-ins. People are staying in their houses
and would rather wait until the movies appear online sources to watch.

I got a stir crazy popcorn maker with a Super-Kist II butter topping same as
the theater. We got a large screen TV and stereo surround. I used Amazon Prime
for my movies and tv shows included with the price of Prime. Better than movie
rentals because I don't have to worry about returning a movie. I get 48 hours
before it expires.

